

PeepOpen: An editor-independent fast file opener. - davepeck
http://peepcode.com/products/peepopen/
For those who haven't paid and are wondering: think of this as TextMate's Command-T only it works everywhere (emacs! vim! etc!)<p>See http://blog.peepcode.com/tutorials/2010/file-navigation-in-text-editors for the thinking that led to this.
======
davepeck
Think of this as TextMate's Command-T, only better and available from any
editor (emacs! vim! etc!)

------
pasbesoin
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1263061>

[URL's differ by a trailing slash ( / ) ]

